# How often to test one rep max on Wendler's 5 3 1



## Chew (Mar 4, 2009)

Quick question for anyone doing the 5 3 1 program.

How often do you guys test your one rep max to make sure the weights you are using to calculate your percentages are as accurate as they can be?

I was thinking of testing the one rep max for all 4 lifts after every 3 cycles, which would be every 12 weeks.


----------



## recc (Apr 27, 2008)

There shouldnt be much need to IMO, just run the program through.

If you do more reps than is required on the last set, enjoy this as it wont continue forever :lol:

If you do less than is required, then obviously your going too heavy.

However, if you can do more than ten reps on the last working set during week three (when the aim is 1 rep minimum) then MAYBE increase a bit more than is required the next cycle through.


----------



## Chew (Mar 4, 2009)

Cheers.

Might have to up my weights a bit more than advised for the next cycle. Used pretty conservative weights as this is me just back after an injury, but I seem to be handling them better than I thought I would.


----------



## recc (Apr 27, 2008)

Theres no harm in increasing the weights a bit more than advised if you think you can handle it, I did that a few times early on to work in a lower rep range. But it is likely to decrease the amount of time till you stall, just bear that in mind.


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Put your final sets into a 1 rep max calc, it wont be dead on but it will give you an idea.

The program suggests that you increase the weights no more than 10 pounds per wave for deads and squat and no more than 5 pounds for bench and military press.


----------

